# Has anyone tried L-Methylfolate?



## Gwen1234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried L-Methylfolate for their social anxiety? Has it worked? Not worked? 

I'm not currently on any medications since I have just weaned myself off of yet another SSRI that didn't work for me. I hear some good things about L-Methylfolate, though I know that it is often used in conjunction with an anti-depressant to make it more effective. As is Deplin, it's prescription form.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen1234 said:


> Has anyone ever tried L-Methylfolate for their social anxiety? Has it worked? Not worked?
> 
> I'm not currently on any medications since I have just weaned myself off of yet another SSRI that didn't work for me. I hear some good things about L-Methylfolate, though I know that it is often used in conjunction with an anti-depressant to make it more effective. As is Deplin, it's prescription form.


It is unlikely to do anything unless your body does not produce enough of it in which case you will feel more energised. By more energised I mean the fatigue from which you will have been suffering will be gone.

It may well be involved in the production of certain neurotransmitters but that doesn't mean that extra will elevate those neurotransmitter beyond what they would be normally. I have one word for you; homeostasis.

I do use 5-MTHF and it keeps my sugar levels nice. I used to suffer from terrible fatigue and hypoglycemia. I stumbled upon this substance while doing some general research and thought I'd give it a go. It has worked better for my fatigue, etc. than all the other supplements combined. I know because I went for a few months taking it with no other supplements while eating a healthy diet. Now I take the whole shebang again and my energy levels are nice.

Now, for the mental health problems; I take drugs. I've been of meds for a while now and I am starting to miss them. Wont be long before I get my head full of stims and start being awesome again...


----------



## cazmayov (Dec 2, 2012)

I know someone who tried it. It's not very good.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

cazmayov said:


> I know someone who tried it. It's not very good.


It's only necessary if you have a problem metabolising folic acid...


----------

